# Electric garage door fitting



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Got the above typical up and over new build garage door and would like to fit an electric motor to it.

Has anyone done it or got any top tips on the best one to use and rough costs?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

I had one fitted 15 years ago by Compton but wasn’t happy with how low the motor was (under the trusses) so I ended up altering it so the rail and motor are now in the trusses .
I have had no issues with the automation side of it in 15 years used at least twice a day


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

We have a roller type, very efficient does not restrict the opening size, work very well.

John Tht.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Ive got a new electric roller door,a friend of mine fits them & charges £875 for door with 2 remotes & fully fitted plus the door is insulated if you have a integral garage which helps in winter.

Andy


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

Is it a retractable or canopy door? Retractable door runs along guides into the garage when opening. It needs to be a retractable to get electric opening.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I had a similar door, but had it installed. 

I cannot see the details from the pic but you may need to think about a personnel door in case of power cuts or electrical failure. In my case the fuse box was in the garage so a seperate door was essential.

Our door is also a roller type and because the garage has a mezzanine floor it had to be compact. 

I also gained a bit on width as it didnt need all the metal work of an up and over door, gained about 2 inches in width which allowed a Golf to go in the garage with the mirrors fully out.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Hormann are pretty good for a new door. I'm not sure how you would go on electrifying an older one


----------



## noidea0 (Apr 4, 2013)

GP Punto said:


> I had a similar door, but had it installed.
> 
> I cannot see the details from the pic but you may need to think about a personnel door in case of power cuts or electrical failure. In my case the fuse box was in the garage so a seperate door was essential.
> 
> ...


I have just had two new SWS Securoglide Compact roller doors fiited and although I have a side door I fitted a UPS. This will power both doors up and down quite a few times. I tried it 4/5 times and it didn't flatten the battery.

This was the UPS:
https://www.ebuyer.com/704439-apc-back-ups-950va-480-watt-ups-bx950ui

I also bought two of these adaptors so I could plug straight into it.
https://www.ebuyer.com/453800-power-management-tools-outlet-adapter-uniplugint


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a hormann door opener for an up and over doing nothing if you are interested.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Bustanut said:


> I have a hormann door opener for an up and over doing nothing if you are interested.


cheers, has it been fitted and did it work ok?

thanks for all the other imput. interesting about the power cut issue, thats the only entry/exit and the fuse box is in the garage :-/

suppose id just have to risk th epower cut as pretty sure i cld get in with no power


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Maybe the technology has improved but check on the locking mechanism.
A friend had one fitted and he was disappointed, that to operate it by remote, the door couldn't actually be locked shut.
When closed by remote, the door could still be opened manually.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

kingswood said:


> cheers, has it been fitted and did it work ok?
> 
> thanks for all the other imput. interesting about the power cut issue, thats the only entry/exit and the fuse box is in the garage :-/
> 
> suppose id just have to risk th epower cut as pretty sure i cld get in with no power


We are in the same situation, a modern fuse box on the garage wall. The fuses seem to be a bit sensitive as compared to the old wire type, around 3 times a year a fuse goes - once a fuse tripped just for a failed light bulb - last year we only had one power cut which lasted 40 minutes, another the main fuse tripped and I was sat here like a numpty assuming it was an area power cut. No clue as to why the main fuse tripped.

Must say that the missus really appreciates the electric door, her car is in the garage. Didnt enjoy getting out of the car to close the garage door when it was pouring down.

Other plus points are that that the new door is insulated and that makes a real difference to the warmth in the garage and also no more painting doors!


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Just had a heavy duty motor fitted for just over £400. Door is 15' wide. Needed an additional circuit breaker in the garage and didn't want a UPS so put in an emergency key.


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

biggriff said:


> Just had a heavy duty motor fitted for just over £400. Door is 15' wide. Needed an additional circuit breaker in the garage and didn't want a UPS so put in an emergency key.


 I'm on the look out for a new motor for my 3.1m Cardale Thermaglide after 14 years.
Is £400 supply & fit ?
Thanks


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Aletank said:


> I'm on the look out for a new motor for my 3.1m Cardale Thermaglide after 14 years.
> 
> Is £400 supply & fit ?
> 
> Thanks


I bought a new tubular motor from Ebay and fitted it myself when my original Thermaglide motor failed. I only needed basic tools (drill to remove the rivets holding the old motor in the tube and countersink not for cutting recesses for the self tapping screws I used to fix the new motor rather than buying. rover gun).

It was a pretty straight forward process that took me a couple of hours from start to finish.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

kingswood said:


> cheers, has it been fitted and did it work ok?
> 
> thanks for all the other imput. interesting about the power cut issue, thats the only entry/exit and the fuse box is in the garage :-/
> 
> suppose id just have to risk th epower cut as pretty sure i cld get in with no power


Yes & yes, worked fine.


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I got a Horman electric garage door with two remotes for less than £1k installed. The door was made to fit so the big frame was removed giving me extra width and height. It's also a lot warmer in there now and no damp.


----------



## calw123 (Feb 10, 2011)

A18XVM said:


> I got a Horman electric garage door with two remotes for less than £1k installed. The door was made to fit so the big frame was removed giving me extra width and height. It's also a lot warmer in there now and no damp.


when did you get this done just wondering if that price is still relevant as thats what im looking at getting fitted ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

It was about three years ago so to be honest it would probably be more now. I would definitely recommend Hormann though. The installer put in inside the brickwork instead of outside so the less than 25mm of frame meaning I got the full width. A lot more height too. I'm not sure I'm allowed to recommend the company. Not sure if the rules.


----------



## Hawker1986 (Aug 11, 2013)

I used a local garage door company to fit two motors to our up and over doors when we bought our house. They cost about £600 for both of them. Work perfectly and get lots of use.
Re the power going out, they fitted a thing so under those circumstances you can release the motor and push the door open...I imagine you could get one. Weve had it happen once in the last 2 years and it was good we had the option! Wouldn't work on roller though.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I bought a roller shutter door, it needed to be a slimline model because I have limited space above the door due to a mezzanine floor in the garage. 

The fuse box is just inside the garage. I had a personnel door but had been fixed to stop burglar access, that door was also replaced.

This was about 4 years ago. In that time I have had four or five occaisions where the master trip has gone and I have had to go into the garage through the personel door. There was also a power cut in the area, the trip wasnt affected and if it had lasted more than an hour then I may have had to wind up the garage door from the inside of the garage.

Cost was £1200 for the door and £750 for the personnel door. 

Plus points are:

It looks better, 

Needs no paint although mine gets dusty along the bottom third of the door, 

The garage is much warmer, 

I gained an inch on the width of the door,

Its very covenient in bad weather to simply press a button rather than having to get out of the car. 

I would have thought that the value of the house may have increased a little, or at least make it easier to sell

Security is better, no obvious means of access, I had a break in with the old up and over door, the thief simpy pushed a screwdriver into the latch on the top frame.


----------

